# Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

Anyone on here that has used or had the chance to play with both of these units? Only differences I can see online is that the 9857 comes with a wireless remote and the Biolite 2 line display...
Have always used Pioneers before but have always wanted to try an Alpine...


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (MiK3)*

i cant remeber off the top of my head , check the website, and i will check them at work tommorow and get back to you


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Larz)*

hehe I have them at work too...
I bought the 57 and I love the damn thing. it's not the pinnacle of adjustability (which the new pioneers are) but it's a very nice deck to me. Please note that this is my first and I have low standards as a result. clarity over OEM is berzerk. bass and trebble centers are adjustable so I've gotten some nice midrange boost out of the factory speakers. You can adjust the Q of the bass setting as well. It has screensavers and such if you are looking for that. The screen is a must. It was worth the premium to me. Really what I found is browsing through a disc on the 56 is a chore, while with the 57 being able to see three tracks at a time makes it much better for browsing. I'm a big fan of the screen and all its activities. It makes the HU a joy to use. I'm looking forward to their USB adapter and just set up my harddrive enclosure to hook up to it now. I'd suggest the 57 to anyone that is interested in it especially if the alternative is the 56.


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (The Blue Blur)*


_Quote, originally posted by *The Blue Blur* »_hehe I have them at work too...
I bought the 57 and I love the damn thing. it's not the pinnacle of adjustability (which the new pioneers are) but it's a very nice deck to me. Please note that this is my first and I have low standards as a result. clarity over OEM is berzerk. bass and trebble centers are adjustable so I've gotten some nice midrange boost out of the factory speakers. You can adjust the Q of the bass setting as well. It has screensavers and such if you are looking for that. The screen is a must. It was worth the premium to me. Really what I found is browsing through a disc on the 56 is a chore, while with the 57 being able to see three tracks at a time makes it much better for browsing. I'm a big fan of the screen and all its activities. It makes the HU a joy to use. I'm looking forward to their USB adapter and just set up my harddrive enclosure to hook up to it now. I'd suggest the 57 to anyone that is interested in it especially if the alternative is the 56.

Well I bought the 9856 a week and a half ago. While I was just in the market for getting a replacement deck for the one that was stolen out of my truck (CDE-7856). It was definitly a upgrade, with more flexability than the 7856. I will say that in my Truck it has been tricky getting the mid-bass tweaked in not to sound too over exaggerated with the truck cabin gain, while still having enough good sounding low end extension. Granted 6.5" in the truck. And that issue is probably just do to the truck cabin.
Really what was mentioned above the remote, Display, And IIRC Glide touch. That really is the only difference. I decided to go with the 9856 cause it only cost me $185, instead of what every you can get the 9857 for.
I really haven't had a chance to really audition the HU in the truck other than just some preferences, seeing th other half is driving the truck.
I personally have always liked alpine, since 1992 when I bought my 7292S Pullout, that still resides in my Corrado.







14 years and still running strong, it kind of helps that I am an electronics tech.


----------



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Non_Affiliated)*

Cool beans.. Thakns for the info so far!







Leaning towards the 56.. Dont really need the other display since i a used to older headunits.. Just ta good sounding HU that I can connect my iPod to...
Anyone use the bluetooth cell phone feature? That seems like it would be nice.. Does the phone work through the stereo then, or does the HU just mute when it detects your phone having a call coming in?


_Modified by MiK3 at 10:32 AM 4-19-2006_


----------



## psyne (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (MiK3)*

the Alpine BT box for the 06 models isn't out yet. I have the CDA-9857 and have been playing with it for the past week. I am waiting foor them to add it to the i-personalize site, though, so I can get the timing and such down. If yoou you use your ipod a lot, then the 3 line screen on 9857 is a def must. The only downside I have found with the 9857 is that the preouts are so low (2 volts). Yhat can be said of all the standard 06 Alpine models, though. 


_Modified by psyne at 10:05 AM 4-19-2006_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (psyne)*



psyne said:


> the Alpine BT box for the 06 models isn't out yet. I have the CDA-9857 and have been playing with it for the past week. I am waiting foor them to add it to the i-personalize site, though, so I can get the timing and such down. If yoou you use your ipod a lot, then the 3 line screen on 9857 is a def must. The only downside I have found with the 9857 is that the preouts are so low (2 volts). Yhat can be said of all the standard 06 Alpine models, though.
> 
> 
> > 2V pre out is no big deal. Honestly 4V and up pre outs really have been over hyped. True yo can lower the noise floor, but some of the retired undisputed SQ cars have been of the past that had 2V pre-outs.


----------



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (psyne)*

Well I ordered a 56 today.. Just couldn't see spending the xtra $$ for the display. One big thing that reall decide against it was that it's the only CD player in their 06 line that uses that display...







hmmm...
Will let everyone know how I like it!









And ya, I saw on Crutchfield that they wont have the BT until around 5/24.. And its another $200...







But it woul dbe a very nice addition!


_Modified by MiK3 at 11:08 PM 4-19-2006_


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (MiK3)*

You'll like it anyways. I need the screen because I'm hooking a harddrive up to it. It's news to me that this HU supports iPersonalize as it wasn't on the CES bilboard Alpine had. Good news. I'm pretty sure the reason they switched the preout voltage was to push people who prioritized that stat to buy the 701 processor.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (The Blue Blur)*

ive got the 9855, the 2005 version of the 57. the two line screen makes the price difference worth it. it is difficult to explain to your friends why you spent more than $100 on a cd player if the screen look like a calculator. that and the ability to match it with the color of your dash is very class.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (afinley)*

edit, the 9855 is the 2005 version of the 9965. the screen on the 57 isnt quite like mine, but is still miles ahead of the dot matrix screens.


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (afinley)*

actually its nothing like the 9965, doesnt have colour screen and doesnt play dvd's and is about half as much as the 9965


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Larz)*

yeah colour, dvd, and bluetooth were the only changes.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (afinley)*

I have the 9855 and I really recommend the better display especially if you are going to use MP3s or an iPod with it. It really does make it easier to see the track information. (The 9855 isn't color but other than that the display is the same).
Why the heck is the 9965 so much more expensive? I know it can play DVD video, but the screen isn't built in; it can do HD but is that really that much more expensive?; and the Bluetooth isn't built in, but requires an external device which will actually work with my 9855 since it works with 2004 and newer AI-NET headunits, so I am looking into whether it will work with my Treo 650 and can be installed even though I have an iPod adapter.
Crutchfield wants a bit over $1400 for it when the 9855 listed for $450.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Buran)*

its the screen. look at the price diff for the 9855 and 9854, about 40%, and the only major differences are the 4v preouts and the screen. (and biolite)


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (afinley)*

and to be honest, i dont think i would have purchased the the new full colour version if it was out when i bought mine. i dont like all sorts of crazy colours on the screen. i wish my screen with blue instead of white, but you cant win em all. i would have gone for the doubel din touch screen if that was out at the time. i was tossed between the avic-d2 or the 9855, and i alread had the cha-s634? changer hooked to my factory system, so i stayed alpine.


----------



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Buran)*

too late. Package came today.







I am just going ot stick with the 56.... Plenty for what I need it for and I'll just suffer with the smaller screen.. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
The 9965 does have a nice screen though!!! but $1400....


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_and to be honest, i dont think i would have purchased the the new full colour version if it was out when i bought mine. i dont like all sorts of crazy colours on the screen. i wish my screen with blue instead of white, but you cant win em all.

I've been thinking of how to find cellophane in the correct shade of blue and how to affix it over the screen in a nondestructive way (static cling? hmm). I already have some red cellophane that I nabbed off a box of chocolates (vastly amusing family as I carefully picked the wrapper off) but I'd really rather have VW Blue. Right now, I have the buttons set to red and have the big 4 matched to the blue of the cluster, though, and it matches the dash pretty well.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Buran)*

how do you do the buttons red and the others blue? everytime i scroll into the blues, all the buttons go green!


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (afinley)*

The presets are set up that way so that there's a set of color combos. Get into the menu for the presets and run your finger along until you get to the rightmost one which I seem to recall is red buttons and greenish big 4. Then start twisting the volume knob -- left, the color shifts toward red, right it shifts toward purple. You'll see the number displayed on the screen change as you turn (it ranges from 1 to 512). When you get the button color you want, press the glidetouch under U1 or U2 to save the setting. I seem to recall I have it betwen 370 and 375.


----------



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Buran)*

Is it possible to do this on all Alpines? I couldn't find anything in my manual about changing the button colors.. WOuld like to change the blue buttons to green.


----------



## Larz (Oct 2, 2005)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (MiK3)*

no only some of last years higher end models have it


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Larz)*

actually i believe only the 9855 from 2005 and one or two of the 2006s


----------



## luby24 (Sep 29, 2005)

Rant
I loved Alpine untill 2006 collection. Did you guys noticed that Alpine started to stepping back with HU. No multi color illumination, 4v preouts. CHeap looking 9856 and 57 models. I owned 9831, 9833,9835,9853 and now 9855. And that will be my last unit. Alpine should add functions without removing old ones. For me lack of illumination control suck. Green buttons in MKIV and V look bad. Specs are same for past 10 years. Right now Sony have units with Burr Brown DA (120db signal to noise ratio) I will continue using Alpine because head units are reliable but I'm waiting on better products in future.


_Modified by luby24 at 1:49 PM 4-23-2006_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (luby24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luby24* »_Rant
I loved Alpine untill 2006 collection. Did you guys noticed that Alpine started to stepping back with HU. No multi color illumination, 4v preouts. CHeap looking 9856 and 57 models. I owned 9831, 9833,9835,9853 and now 9855. And that will be my last unit. Alpine should add functions without removing old ones. For me lack of illumination control suck. Green buttons in MKIV and V look bad. Specs are same for past 10 years. Right now Sony have units with Burr Brown DA (120db signal to noise ratio) I will continue using Alpine because head units are reliable but I'm waiting on better products in future.


Hey I love the old Green Chicklet Buttons of the past and my Alpine 7292S Pull-out (1992 Vintage) Fits right in with my Green 1991 Corrado Dash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: (Non_Affiliated)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Non_Affiliated* »_Hey I love the old Green Chicklet Buttons of the past and my Alpine 7292S Pull-out (1992 Vintage) Fits right in with my Green 1991 Corrado Dash. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















The Golf 4 and 5 don't have green dashes, which is the poster's entire point.
I'm glad I got the 9855 now. I wouldn't have bought it had there been no red button option or control over the color of the big buttons since it wouldn't have blended into the dash. I don't like the arrangement of the six big buttons they're using now (if I want an equivalent to the radio I have now I have to spend four times as much, which is insane).


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

Does the CDA-9857 with the have data download like they use to? i tried lookin for the section on the site.. couldnt find much. i just sold my CDA-9835 with the ipod interface KCA-420i, for a 9857 because of the steeringwheel button compatabily/much better ipod control. 
Someone said that the 9857 has 3 line display for the ipod.. im reading up it only has 2








I got more for the deck that i sold than what i had to pay for the new deck, cus i get crazy deals from my cousin. I am going to miss the motorized face plate







but over all i think i will be happier with the new deck. 


_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 10:45 AM 4-29-2006_


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_
The Golf 4 and 5 don't have green dashes, which is the poster's entire point.
I'm glad I got the 9855 now. I wouldn't have bought it had there been no red button option or control over the color of the big buttons since it wouldn't have blended into the dash. I don't like the arrangement of the six big buttons they're using now (if I want an equivalent to the radio I have now I have to spend four times as much, which is insane).

Actually I have the 9856, in my truck and the buttons are Blue, Hmmmm not sure where you were going with that. Considering that alot of decks now incorporate different colors than past models.
I remember when most of your choices for HU Color were a toss up between Green (Alpine, Fultron, and just a couple others), Amber, and red (Sony).
I do understand your plight, seeing that athsetics is somewhat important to not throw off the balance of the dash setup, and not have the tendancy to pull your attention to the dash.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

i got my CDA-9857 for $324 canadian after tax







. gotta love family discounts from cousins that work at car audio places. he's done there in 1 week so he pretty much gave it to me at cost.
im loving the ipod capabilities!! its soo fast compared to the KCA-420i iPod interface!!!! i sold that one to my buddy for $350 (deck/interface) and just tonight driving in his car working the ipod... im sooo glad i have the 9857! 
here's a review of what ive seen of the deck so far for those of you who are thinkin about gettin one. i'll compare the CDA-9857 to the CDA-9835:
*Pros*: the whole deck/ipod hookup is very user friendly, scrolls in real time as opposed to the interface that seems to not have enough memory to scroll at real time speed, one touch button for album selection, features seem to have an easier access as opposed to the 9835 deck, equalization is alot easier to understand for novice users! but also has fine tuning for the equalizer literate users
*Cons*:the display looks good except its got a lower res than the 9835. i dont know why they didnt go with a higher res bio-lite. the wattage is slightly lower, 50w x 4 as opposed to 60w x 4, no motorized face plate
i havent fiddled with the high tech stuff on the deck yet, i just had time to play with the settings a little so far. 


_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 1:37 AM 4-30-2006_


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

do you guys know forsure that the 9857 has i personalize tho? cus i just bought mine and im not seeing anything about it in the manual. and i cant find it anywhere in my deck. but i put it on demo display mode and "ipersonalize" scrolled by, so im assuming it has it.. but i havent found a thing on it by searching vortex or google or the alpine site










_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 4:44 PM 5-1-2006_


----------



## psyne (Jan 25, 2005)

Originally, Alpine had i-Personalize listed as a feature of the 9857, but within the last week or 2 have removed it from their site. I found a post on another board while doing a google search where the guy called Alpine and confirmed that i-Personalize is NOT available for the 9857. 
To be honest, I don't think many (maybe only 1 model) of the 2006 line have i-Personalize.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (psyne)*

I'm pretty sure the only ipersonalize decks are the DVD decks: 9861 and 9965. they pushed the USB adapter back till july and after taking a good look at the pioneer P880PRS I'm getting second thoughts about the whole thing, but I still really like the set up I have. Torn


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

Strange that they'd take that off after making such a big deal about it before. Maybe no one used it? (I never have set it up either, to be honest... even though I have it.)


----------



## psyne (Jan 25, 2005)

I know with the 9857 Alpine supposedly said the newer software they are running just doesn't support it. I was just hoping that they hadn't added the 9857 to the i-personalize site for the first couple of weeks it was out. It was probably an error made by whoever approved the copy for the website on the 9857 features. Maybe something will come out to give the timing correction/eq in the future, but who knows.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

frick! that totally sucks! cus my 9835 that i sold to get this one was amazing. i was under the impression/told by my cousin that work at the car audio place that the only difference really is the lack of motorized face plate which is fine.. the better ipod functionality, and a couple other minor things. now im finding that there is hardly any sub control other than sub volume 0-15. which is lame. im pretty pissed off. my other deck pounded my subs alot harder! i got 2 10" Rockford HE power series (discontinued), in an unported box with the rockford 250M mono amp. it kicks so hard with the right settings but as far as i know, this new deck isnt supporting those settings that i need!
for those of you who have owned/played around with the CDA-9835, you'd know that it has the subwoofer level control with the phase selector, aka, you can turn the level of your subs higher than your speakers and still turn the DB of your subs volume up to 15.
*ANYBODY* please let me know if there's any other adjusting i can do with the subs!! im so disapointed right now!!
this is a link of the 9835 that i sold for my 9857:
http://www.etronics.com/produc...d=317


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

on elitecaraudio.com the 9835 has a damned FOLLOWING. It's heralded as the last great Alpine HU. Lots of people advize buying that and the alpine processor to go with it. If you miss it too much I'm sure you can find some on ebay.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

good thing to know AFTER i sell the damn thing.. sigh*... ah well. At the end of the day.. its only music


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

There's always eBay, I suppose.


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Buran)*

the 9857 is still nice. I enjoy mine. Alpine is just pushing their PXA unit. I think they know that audiophiles want the ablility to tweak everything and will throw a lot of money about the firmament in order to have that ability. Now they can drop their core HU prices to reel in simpler customers, offer features they want (iPod compatibility), keep out the ones that confuse them (what's a crossover?







), and squeeze another $500 out of anyone with a picky ear or DIY component habbit. 
Oh and if you still want to have time alignment and a digital crossover and never worry about what HU you are buying... :ahem:


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

well if you know what you're doing, you can make your stereo sound 10x better if you use those "confusing" settings! I used those settings, so thats why im super disapointed with this deck, like i said, i was told the main differences was the ipod stuff, some costmetics, motorized face plate, and some other minor things. I basically traded the best deck alpine ever made for a lesser functional one. although the ipod is easily accessable/scrolls fast, i would rather have my old deck back


----------



## Non_Affiliated (Feb 12, 2002)

*Re: (The Blue Blur)*

Most decks I want a relibable CD Transport and accurate sound. Not manipulation through the HU. A stereo tht installed correctly, with patience and time can eliminate the need of alot of those features found on the deck. While time alignment is nice, correct placement of speakers can vastly change the sound of the stereo.
But i feel, and this isn't attacking anyone, that most ppl today really don't want to spend the time tweaking in a system to the extent of some have done in the '90's. But to be fair Time alignemnet in HU back then was unheard of.
I personally like out board processing for X-overs and Eq's, but that is just a personal preference. Of course I liked being able to sit in the drivers seat and tweak on my PAR-245, and OMX-456. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## biggestmuff (Oct 10, 2000)

I drive an '01 GTI w/ monsoon. On the Crutchfield site, it is showing that the 9857 would need modification done to fit correctly. What mods are needed? Anyone know? I already snipped the rear of my radio cage for my currently installed Blaupunkt Heidelberg to fit properly. Will the 9857 look stock in my ride? What aftermartket speakers would match up well?


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (biggestmuff)*

unless you're going competition... keep your factory monoons, im using them, and they're wicked!! so clear, at high volumes. dont crank the bass on the speakers tho, leave that for the subs.
i have the 9857. it looks pretty slick man!! its so clean, i'll post up pics sometime soon. I got the shop to install the deck. you gotta bypass some stuff with your alarm etc.. cus your factory deck has some other electrical units wired through it. as for installing into the dash, you dont need anything special to install it. just the installation kit. which is only a storage compartment to fill in the one half of the center console that wont be filled by the 1 slot alpine deck. go to any car audio store and ask for an MK4 1 slot stereo installation kit


_Modified by Doug_1.8t at 11:32 PM 5-5-2006_


----------



## biggestmuff (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

Hmm. That's interesting. 9857 with the stock speakers + an aftermarket sub? Less work, but is the SQ good?
What about the steering wheel radio controls? Anyone use the PAC SWI-ALP with the 9857?


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (biggestmuff)*

yea i know it seems kinda crazy keeping factory speakers if you want premium SQ, but honestly try it because the alpine deck will put out more power than the factory deck, plus alpines HU amps are just way better quality/fine tuned units themselves, you will notice a difference from stock to alpine's 9857. 
The PAC SWI-ALP isnt compatable with MK4's past 02. and that totally SUCKS cus i have an 04 with steering wheel buttons!!! but there is another company that makes them too, it says in the alpine manual somewhere. im just not sure yet if they are compatable with jetta's past 02 as well


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

if you only listen to rap and the like then you are fine with the existing amp/speakers augmented by an amp and HU. The HU change alone makes a world of difference from factory, but in changing mine I've found the limitations of the speakers and am itching for an upgrade.:cough:







It still sounds a bit off to me.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (The Blue Blur)*

yea, like they arent THE BEST speakers out there. but they are very good for factory! i love them


----------



## The Blue Blur (Jan 14, 2003)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*

oh they are fantastic for factory! Especially for any car costing less than $45k...except for the Dynaudio equipped Passats. At the very least they are on par with retail chain-level components sound wise.


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (The Blue Blur)*

definitly!


----------



## jettacowboy (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (biggestmuff)*

(biggestmuff)
I drive an '01 GTI w/ monsoon. On the Crutchfield site, it is showing that the 9857 would need modification done to fit correctly. What mods are needed? Anyone know? I already snipped the rear of my radio cage for my currently installed Blaupunkt Heidelberg to fit properly. Will the 9857 look stock in my ride? What aftermartket speakers would match up well?
________________________________________________________________
I just installed the 9857 in my 01 jetta. I did have to make a modification to the back of my radio cage. If you pull the entire cage out (you will have to in order to make this mod) and put the 9857 in you will notice that the wire harness gets clipped by about 1 or 2 cm of the back of the radio cage. The edge of this plastic piece is very sharp and just by experimenting I found that it rubbed off a bit of the insulation on the wires. I'm afraid that with time it would actually sever a wire or cause a short. My solution was to cut a chunk out of the back of the radio cage, and place electrical tape all around the hole to protect the wires. Pretty simple, but involved removing the entire radio cage. Good luck.


----------



## psyne (Jan 25, 2005)

not sure what mods people are talking about being needed for a mkIV GTI with monsoon, but I am running the 9857 with the stock monsoon speakers, an Alpine MRD-M301, and a JL W3 in the JL Stealth box, and didn't need to make any mods to install the 9857. I used the Metra 70-9003 harness (had to move the contant power wire in it to the correct slot), the 40-EU55 antenna adapter, and an OEM single din pocket. Didn't have to mod anyhting in the wiring other than running the switched power and the auto-dimmer. 
I am pretty impressed with the stock monsson speakers, also, except that I can't really tune everyhting I want with the 9857 (freak bass engine helps some, but not enough), but overall I am happy with my set up.


----------



## biggestmuff (Oct 10, 2000)

*Re: (psyne)*

does the monsoon amp need to be bypassed when using the 9857's amplified outputs?


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug_1.8t* »_frick! that totally sucks! cus my 9835 that i sold to get this one was amazing. i was under the impression/told by my cousin that work at the car audio place that the only difference really is the lack of motorized face plate which is fine.. the better ipod functionality, and a couple other minor things. now im finding that there is hardly any sub control other than sub volume 0-15. which is lame. im pretty pissed off. my other deck pounded my subs alot harder! i got 2 10" Rockford HE power series (discontinued), in an unported box with the rockford 250M mono amp. it kicks so hard with the right settings but as far as i know, this new deck isnt supporting those settings that i need!
for those of you who have owned/played around with the CDA-9835, you'd know that it has the subwoofer level control with the phase selector, aka, you can turn the level of your subs higher than your speakers and still turn the DB of your subs volume up to 15.
*ANYBODY* please let me know if there's any other adjusting i can do with the subs!! im so disapointed right now!!
this is a link of the 9835 that i sold for my 9857:
http://www.etronics.com/produc...d=317

my friend has an alpine receiver very similar to this (xm ready, motorized flip screen, wma/mp3 playback, same button layout) except his buttons are green and most of the receiver is metal not black. i agree, his h.u. puts out more bass than my 9845. i know mine is a lower model, but the sq should be the same. and yes, i have the 0-15 sub level...and my gain is fine on my amp


----------



## Doug_1.8t (Apr 3, 2005)

*Re: (rastaone)*

oh i know that sound quality is still gonna be good! alpine doesnt make a bad deck. its just that the 9857 that i replaced my 9835 with doesnt have nearly the funtionality


----------



## jettacowboy (Aug 8, 2004)

*Re: (psyne)*

psyne,
Your radio would have fit fine if you installed it normally. But did you remove your radio cage for the install or just slide it in? There is nothing physically blocking it from locking into place, just that the plastic piece is very sharp that is now rubbing against your harness wires. I cut a hole in mine just as a precaution.


----------



## okanTDI (Nov 26, 2004)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug_1.8t* »_frick! that totally sucks! cus my 9835 that i sold to get this one was amazing. i was under the impression/told by my cousin that work at the car audio place that the only difference really is the lack of motorized face plate which is fine.. the better ipod functionality, and a couple other minor things. now im finding that there is hardly any sub control other than sub volume 0-15. which is lame. im pretty pissed off. my other deck pounded my subs alot harder! i got 2 10" Rockford HE power series (discontinued), in an unported box with the rockford 250M mono amp. it kicks so hard with the right settings but as far as i know, this new deck isnt supporting those settings that i need!
for those of you who have owned/played around with the CDA-9835, you'd know that it has the subwoofer level control with the phase selector, aka, you can turn the level of your subs higher than your speakers and still turn the DB of your subs volume up to 15.
*ANYBODY* please let me know if there's any other adjusting i can do with the subs!! im so disapointed right now!!
this is a link of the 9835 that i sold for my 9857:
http://www.etronics.com/produc...d=317

i just bought my 9835 off of ebay a couple months ago. i haven't installed it yet as my car is being stripped of it's interior to have it cleaned up really well. and while it's stripped now i am going to do all the audio stuff. have it wired clean and properly.
but it was a guy at the alpine dealer that told me that the 9835 is one of the best units alpine has put out in a while. more adjustability to the sound.. timing corrections and what not. and thats why i bought it. i paid thru the ass for it too. but i could have easily bought a 2006 unit for just a little more than what i paid for the 9835.
as long as it lasts me a while and doesnt get stolen. all will be good.


----------



## psyne (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (jettacowboy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jettacowboy* »_psyne,
Your radio would have fit fine if you installed it normally. But did you remove your radio cage for the install or just slide it in? There is nothing physically blocking it from locking into place, just that the plastic piece is very sharp that is now rubbing against your harness wires. I cut a hole in mine just as a precaution.

not sure what you are talking about. I had NO issues and had to make NO modifications during my install. I simply pulled the dd monsoon unit, then put in the radio cage for the 9857. I have plenty of room back there, and have no wires rubbing against anything sharp. Maaybe you have me confused with someone else? 
My post was in response to people asking if any mods had to be made to make the radio fit in the dash.


----------



## erick.s (Feb 2, 2001)

*Re: (psyne)*

I just picked up a 9856 but I wasn't sure of one thing - will it charge my iPod while it's connected? I didn't see any mention of it in the owner's manual.


----------



## PoliceInterceptor (Aug 5, 2000)

*Re: (erick.s)*


_Quote, originally posted by *erick.s* »_I just picked up a 9856 but I wasn't sure of one thing - will it charge my iPod while it's connected? I didn't see any mention of it in the owner's manual.

The 9857 does, I would assume the 9856 would as well.


----------



## MiK3 (Mar 21, 2004)

*Re: (erick.s)*

yes it does charge you ipod as it plays! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (MiK3)*

I have an 03 GLI with the Monsoon system and CD changer. I also just bought the 9856 and can't wait to get it installed, however I am getting conflicting info concerning re-wiring. 
Before i bought it I was told by a couple of guys at Best Buy (who will be installing it) that it did NOT need to be re-wired - something about the 03 systems makes it possible to install with requiring a re-wire one guy said. A couple of days later I bought the unit and now a different guy who installs them said he didn't trust that info. A re-wire would run $200 which means that I'll be returning it and keep the stock system.
Has anybody got any information about what's up? Also, will I be able to keep and use the CD changer in the trunk? Thanks!


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (error404)*

you cannot use your stock CD changer, and you do not need to rewire anything. all you need is the monsoon adapter, which you can get at Enfig, the forum sponsor.


----------



## EUR0FR3SH (Aug 25, 2006)

*Re: (luby24)*


_Quote, originally posted by *luby24* »_Rant
I loved Alpine untill 2006 collection. Did you guys noticed that Alpine started to stepping back with HU. No multi color illumination, 4v preouts. CHeap looking 9856 and 57 models. I owned 9831, 9833,9835,9853 and now *9855. And that will be my last unit. Alpine should add functions without removing old ones.* For me lack of illumination control suck. Green buttons in MKIV and V look bad. Specs are same for past 10 years. Right now Sony have units with Burr Brown DA (120db signal to noise ratio) I will continue using Alpine because head units are reliable but I'm waiting on better products in future.

_Modified by luby24 at 1:49 PM 4-23-2006_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_you cannot use your stock CD changer, and you do not need to rewire anything. all you need is the monsoon adapter, which you can get at Enfig, the forum sponsor.

Which part is it? I don't see anything labeled "monsoon". I just spoke to Best Buy again and they mentioned something about bypassing the amp. What does the monsoon adapter do, and would I still be able to use the amp and subwofer? Sorry, but I'm gettin gdifferent/partial info from a lot of different people.


----------



## afinley (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: (error404)*

no, youll be able to use your monsoon amp and entire setup.
do this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
or if you have a double din, get this
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and splice it in with your new radios harness.


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: (afinley)*


_Quote, originally posted by *afinley* »_no, youll be able to use your monsoon amp and entire setup.
do this:
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
or if you have a double din, get this
http://enfigcarstereo.com/shop....html
and splice it in with your new radios harness.

The double-din set up it is. I'll order it and make sure Best Buy has all the right stuf that they need.
Thanks!


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Alpine CDA-9856 vs. CDA-9857 (Buran)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Buran* »_
I've been thinking of how to find cellophane in the correct shade of blue and how to affix it over the screen in a nondestructive way (static cling? hmm).

Colored window tint may do the trick for you. I used a piece of dark tint over the display on my Nakamichi MB-100 to darken the bright green display to match the darker green dashlighting in my Jeep Cherokee. It made the display a bit harder to see during the day, however. Didn't make too much difference to me, being that Nakamichi displays are very minimal to begin with. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## coffeeaddict (Aug 28, 2006)

don't know if ipod controls are a big issue for you...they are for me--the 9857 let's you jump to 1/6th increments of your artists/playlists/albums...or whatever. it's pretty great.


----------



## rastaone (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: (Doug_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Doug_1.8t* »_frick! that totally sucks! cus my 9835 that i sold to get this one was amazing. i was under the impression/told by my cousin that work at the car audio place that the only difference really is the lack of motorized face plate which is fine.. the better ipod functionality, and a couple other minor things. now im finding that there is hardly any sub control other than sub volume 0-15. which is lame. im pretty pissed off. my other deck pounded my subs alot harder! i got 2 10" Rockford HE power series (discontinued), in an unported box with the rockford 250M mono amp. it kicks so hard with the right settings but as far as i know, this new deck isnt supporting those settings that i need!
for those of you who have owned/played around with the CDA-9835, you'd know that it has the subwoofer level control with the phase selector, aka, you can turn the level of your subs higher than your speakers and still turn the DB of your subs volume up to 15.
*ANYBODY* please let me know if there's any other adjusting i can do with the subs!! im so disapointed right now!!
this is a link of the 9835 that i sold for my 9857:
http://www.etronics.com/produc...d=317


lol you idiot!! jk sorry i didnt mean that....
the older alpines have MUCH better sub output than the new ones..thats why im really pissed i didnt buy an alpine a couple years ago (especially a model like the 9835)


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon*

With my Metra - XSVI-9003 Monsoon adapter I went to Best Buy and had the new receiver installed, keeping the stock speakers and Monsoon system. Install took less than an hour with no rewiring, no cutting of any part of the car, and no other issues that were brought to my attention. Well, save that they didn't have the attenae adapter that they needed for the radio to work, but that will go in this weekend.
I think I'm having a hard time adjusting to the look of the new system that now takes the place of what used to be a double din set up. The console now looks...bare. Especially when the face plate is removed. Totally unimpressive. Another part of that bare look comes from the generic pocket that they placed above the climate control - it doesn't seem to fit right and the plastic has a texture that is too rough for the rest of the plastic surrounding it. I'll have to head to the dealership and see if I can buy one of the pockets that come with the MKIV Jettas so that it'll match.
























My second disappointment comes from having to switch the radio on and off manualy since it is somehow NOT hooked in to the ignition system. I'm not sure if this is a problem with the installation, the adapter, or if it's just the way it has to be. Any advice would be great.
Overall sound quality is decent. The stock speakers really don't do the receiver justice, and I can't control the subwoofer levels the way you would normally be able to control them if it was an aftermarket sub. The bas sounds a little sloppy, and most of the time it just rattles the speakers and door panels. new speakers and a different sub and amp are definitely giong to have to be added in the future.
The positive: it sounds better than the stock system. Better sepration of highs and lows, and better control all the way around. I'll test the radio once that gets hooked up, and the XM will come in a couple of weeks after I decide if I want to keep it and not put the stock radio back in. I'll post some pics once I take some.


_Modified by error404 at 6:31 PM 10-18-2006_


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (error404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *error404* »_I went to Best Buy and had the new receiver installed Install took less than an hour with no rewiring, no cutting of any part of the car, and no other issues that were brought to my attention.
 
Mistake numero uno. They didn't have to do much because they did it wrong. No issues were brought to your attention because that's what they do - avoid the issues and get you out the door. 

_Quote, originally posted by *error404* »_I think I'm having a hard time adjusting to the look of the new system that now takes the place of what used to be a double din set up. The console now looks...bare. Especially when the face plate is removed. Totally unimpressive. Another part of that bare look comes from the generic pocket that they placed above the climate control - it doesn't seem to fit right and the plastic has a texture that is too rough for the rest of the plastic surrounding it. 

Mistake el numero dos. Of course it doesn't look right. It's a generic part, and not to mention, most people install the single DIN unit in the lower position. IMHO, it looks much better. The pre 2002 single DIN oem units were installed in the lower DIN slot with the oem DIN pocket above the stereo. You should have done your research and picked up a DIN pocket at a dealer before they put that Metra crap in your dash. By the way...why does it matter what it looks like with the faceplate off? I'm thinking that's the whole point ya know - _to look bare so as not to attract thieves. _ Do you regularly drive around with the faceplate off? 

_Quote, originally posted by *error404* »_My second disappointment comes from having to switch the radio on and off manualy since it is somehow NOT hooked in to the ignition system. I'm not sure if this is a problem with the installation, the adapter, or if it's just the way it has to be. Any advice would be great.

Reference mistake el numero uno. They didn't wire your headunit up with switched power. You only have constant power, so you're forced to physically turn the headunit off every time you exit the car. The wiring harness that attaches to your OEM headunit does not contain switched power. To do it the correct way, you must obtain an OEM fuseblock wire, run it to a spare switched power fuse position in the fusebox, insert the appropriate blade fuse(15A, iirc), and then wire it to your switched power wire on the wiring harness adapter.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by veedub87 at 2:02 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (veedub87)*

I like the unit higher up in the upper DIN slot - it makes loading CDs easier and also makes it easier to read and reach. That wasn't a mistake. And picking up a pocket from the dealership (like I said I was going to do) won't be a problem. 
The wiring wasn't a mistake on my part - having 'professionals' install the stereo means that you should be able to leave it in good hands. It just happens that this isn't the case. If they can't/won't wire it properly then I'll do it myself - the point was that I didn't feel that I needed to since the install came with the receiver.
Now it's time to start researching amps and speakers subwoofer to replace the stock ones. The sound still isn't right to me, and the control is less than I was hoping for. What I'm looking for is definitely gonna require something other than the stock components.
EDIT: The receiver turns off as soon as the door is opened ionce the key is out of the ignition. A nice feature, actually.


_Modified by error404 at 5:04 AM 10-23-2006_


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (error404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *error404* »_I like the unit higher up in the upper DIN slot - it makes loading CDs easier and also makes it easier to read and reach. That wasn't a mistake. And picking up a pocket from the dealership (like I said I was going to do) won't be a problem. 
The wiring wasn't a mistake on my part - having 'professionals' install the stereo means that you should be able to leave it in good hands. It just happens that this isn't the case. If they can't/won't wire it properly then I'll do it myself - the point was that I didn't feel that I needed to since the install came with the receiver.
Now it's time to start researching amps and speakers subwoofer to replace the stock ones. The sound still isn't right to me, and the control is less than I was hoping for. What I'm looking for is definitely gonna require something other than the stock components.

Fair enough. I much prefer the lower position.
Best Buy installers aren't pros by any stretch of the word. It's a broad generalization, and some Best Buy people may take offense, but it's the general consensus, and accurate based on my dealings with them on whatever levels I have. I wouldn't let Best Buy touch a piece of equipment that I own. They likely didn't wire it correctly because they didn't know and/or didn't care to research it to do it correctly. Their goal is to get the stereo in as quickly as possible whether done right or not, take your money, and never see you again.
The new Alpines are getting some flak, because they apparently have been deleting some of the older features that many prefer and are adding other, less in depth features in lieu. My 2003 unit offers great control over a plethora of settings and I quite like how it sounds.
BTW, on shopping for the DIN pocket, call around to a few dealers. I found a few locally, and some dealers wanted as much as $65. I eventually found one in stock at a dealer, and they only charged me $38.
Also forgot to mention that Alpine recommends any of their units with V-drive amplification be powered via 10ga wire from the battery(at least they did in the past, according to their manual). Did Best Buy do this correctly(assuming your unit has V-drive)? You may want to check. 
I sourced 12v from the 4 bolt terminal block directly above the foot pedals. The distribution block that sits on top of your battery ties in to said terminal block. This will alleviate you having to penetrate the firewall.
I wired mine correctly, soldered and shrink wrapped each and every connection, ran all wiring inside factory wire looms, and not one hiccup in 4 yrs. Bulletproof install. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by veedub87 at 12:35 AM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Camarones! (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (veedub87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub87* »_ 
Reference mistake el numero uno. They didn't wire your headunit up with switched power. You only have constant power, so you're forced to physically turn the headunit off every time you exit the car. The wiring harness that attaches to your OEM headunit does not contain switched power. To do it the correct way, you must obtain an OEM fuseblock wire, run it to a spare switched power fuse position in the fusebox, insert the appropriate blade fuse(15A, iirc), and then wire it to your switched power wire on the wiring harness adapter.
_Modified by veedub87 at 2:02 AM 10-19-2006_

Ok, as someone who is planning to install a 9857 this weekend in a 2001 Golf TDI (no Monsoon), I presume the same advice applies. Two questions:
1) Can you elaborate on what you mean by OEM fuseblock wire? Something like part number 000-979-126 ?
2) When you tapped into the 12V mentioned in the later post, did you modify the car's radio harness to include this new power source lead (instead of its original thinner gauge 12v lead)?


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (Camarones!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camarones!* »_
Ok, as someone who is planning to install a 9857 this weekend in a 2001 Golf TDI (no Monsoon), I presume the same advice applies. Two questions:
1) Can you elaborate on what you mean by OEM fuseblock wire? Something like part number 000-979-126 ?
2) When you tapped into the 12V mentioned in the later post, did you modify the car's radio harness to include this new power source lead (instead of its original thinner gauge 12v lead)?

I didn't have to do any of this. I didn't realize until later that the stereo was linked to the doors somehow so that when the door was opened after the car was turned off the stereo would shut off. Make sure when you ask the people installing it how they're gonna do it because I'm not sure if this is a stereo feature or an install option.


----------



## Camarones! (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (error404)*

Well, *I* am the people installing it, so I'm asking here! If its true that the factory car harness doesn't include a switched power lead then it would be prudent to add one if the headunit expects it, and using the sources listed above makes a lot of sense. Plus, using thicker guage power wire is never a bad idea on a stereo upgrade...


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (Camarones!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camarones!* »_
Ok, as someone who is planning to install a 9857 this weekend in a 2001 Golf TDI (no Monsoon), I presume the same advice applies. Two questions:
1) Can you elaborate on what you mean by OEM fuseblock wire? Something like part number 000-979-126 ?
2) When you tapped into the 12V mentioned in the later post, did you modify the car's radio harness to include this new power source lead (instead of its original thinner gauge 12v lead)?

I can't recall the part number for the OEM fuseblock wire. It's yellow, and is 18ga, if I remember correctly. It has the retaining termination that allows you to clip it into the fuseblock(you have to disassemble the fuseblock, release the purple plungers that hold the fuseblock wires in, press the new OEM wire in, and then reseat the plunger - be careful that no other wires come out of their positions...)
No modifiication to the harness is necessary to run the 12v power. The fuse block wire is soldered straight to the corresponding wire on the Alpine harness, and the 12v lead from the distribution block above the foot pedals solders directly to the yellow Alpine power lead with the grey fuse holder.
Also, if you'd like to utilize the dimming feature of the Alpine, you can use an add-a-circuit connection, and T off of the center slate wire on the headlight dimming rheostat. I have the circuit made on my car, but the Alpine dimming feature(at least on my 2003) is basically useless. It doesn't actually 'dim'. There are only two settings...bright, and not so bright. Lights off, and it's bright. Turn lights on, and it goes to the 'not so bright'. There is no progressive dimming, like your VW indigo and red interior lighting. I turned my dimmer feature off, and it stays at the 'not so bright setting' all the time. I'd skip the dimmer circuit, personally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (error404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *error404* »_I didn't have to do any of this. I didn't realize until later that the stereo was linked to the doors somehow so that when the door was opened after the car was turned off the stereo would shut off. Make sure when you ask the people installing it how they're gonna do it because I'm not sure if this is a stereo feature or an install option.

Never, ever heard of that. With my OEM stereo, it would stay on until the key was physically removed from the ignition, door open or not. I didn't care to have my Alpine operate in the same way. My preference was to simply have it power down when I turn the ignition off.


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (veedub87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub87* »_
Never, ever heard of that. With my OEM stereo, it would stay on until the key was physically removed from the ignition, door open or not. I didn't care to have my Alpine operate in the same way. My preference was to simply have it power down when I turn the ignition off.

Never heard of that on VWs either. GM vehicles, yes. In my GTI, the radio stayed on until key was fully removed from the cylinder. I wired up my aftermarket to do the same.


----------



## error404 (Apr 14, 2002)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (Ry4n)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ry4n* »_
Never heard of that on VWs either. GM vehicles, yes. In my GTI, the radio stayed on until key was fully removed from the cylinder. I wired up my aftermarket to do the same.

If the door is open and the key is in the ignition the radio stays on (like it should). EDIT: But even if the key is removed from the ignition while the doors are closed the radio still stays on. It isn't until a door is opened (with the key out of the ignition) that the radio turns off. I'd never heard of this before either, but that's how it is. When I told a few other people about it (one used to do installs for Circuit City) 2 of them said, "oh, yeah. That's one way to do it. I like that.". 
If you want to have your radio function like your stock radio then listen to veedub87. His way works. 


_Modified by error404 at 3:46 PM 10-27-2006_


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (error404)*


_Quote, originally posted by *error404* »_If the door is open and the key is in the ignition the radio stays on. I'd never heard of this before either, but that's how it is. When I told a few other people about it (one used to do installs for Circuit City) 2 of them said, "oh, yeah. That's one way to do it. I like that.". 

Wait...if the radio stays on with the key in the ignition, as it does with VW's, how does the door being open or closed have any bearing on anything? Am I misunderstanding what you're trying to say?


----------



## Camarones! (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (veedub87)*

I think error404 is correct here. In my car if I turn off the car and remove the key the radio stays on until I open the door.
OR
Radio stays on, with door open, if you leave the key in the cylinder.


----------



## Camarones! (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (veedub87)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedub87* »_
I can't recall the part number for the OEM fuseblock wire. It's yellow, and is 18ga, if I remember correctly. It has the retaining termination that allows you to clip it into the fuseblock(you have to disassemble the fuseblock, release the purple plungers that hold the fuseblock wires in, press the new OEM wire in, and then reseat the plunger - be careful that no other wires come out of their positions...)
No modifiication to the harness is necessary to run the 12v power. The fuse block wire is soldered straight to the corresponding wire on the Alpine harness, and the 12v lead from the distribution block above the foot pedals solders directly to the yellow Alpine power lead with the grey fuse holder.
Also, if you'd like to utilize the dimming feature of the Alpine, you can use an add-a-circuit connection, and T off of the center slate wire on the headlight dimming rheostat. I have the circuit made on my car, but the Alpine dimming feature(at least on my 2003) is basically useless. It doesn't actually 'dim'. There are only two settings...bright, and not so bright. Lights off, and it's bright. Turn lights on, and it goes to the 'not so bright'. There is no progressive dimming, like your VW indigo and red interior lighting. I turned my dimmer feature off, and it stays at the 'not so bright setting' all the time. I'd skip the dimmer circuit, personally. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks for the heads up on the dimmer. I think I will skip it for now. I actually have good instructions on that from a guage install procedure from tdiclub.com ... which is where I got that part number for the wiring. I took that number to the dealer and picked up two different kinds, 2 of a thicker guage and 1 of a thinner. I think the thicker is actually 14 or 16 AWG.
So anyway, the reason I asked about the 12V power into the factory harness is that I would prefer all the connections to be disconnectable. I can either replace the 12V in the factory harness with a thicker lead to a new circuit (I need to remove the K line anyway) or I can just run the new circuit to the radio area and connect it to just the power lead on the alpine harness, independant of the rest of the connections. I'm ultimately going for cleanliness and reliability.
I expect to be installing additional stuff in the next couple of months such as an XM tuner (I'll be using my roady 2 in the meantime) as well as the Alpine Bluetooth module. I will be hooking up my existing Alpine changer tomorrow also. With all the messing around in the dash I'd like my connections to be quick and easy in the future.


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Quick review: Alpine 9856 with stock speakers and Monsoon (Camarones!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camarones!* »_
Thanks for the heads up on the dimmer. I think I will skip it for now. I actually have good instructions on that from a guage install procedure from tdiclub.com ... which is where I got that part number for the wiring. I took that number to the dealer and picked up two different kinds, 2 of a thicker guage and 1 of a thinner. I think the thicker is actually 14 or 16 AWG.
So anyway, the reason I asked about the 12V power into the factory harness is that I would prefer all the connections to be disconnectable. I can either replace the 12V in the factory harness with a thicker lead to a new circuit (I need to remove the K line anyway) or I can just run the new circuit to the radio area and connect it to just the power lead on the alpine harness, independant of the rest of the connections. I'm ultimately going for cleanliness and reliability.
I expect to be installing additional stuff in the next couple of months such as an XM tuner (I'll be using my roady 2 in the meantime) as well as the Alpine Bluetooth module. I will be hooking up my existing Alpine changer tomorrow also. With all the messing around in the dash I'd like my connections to be quick and easy in the future.

Well, my 12v connection is soldered to mil specs and shrink wrapped individually, as are all my other connections, and the entire bundle is shrink wrapped as a whole. All my auxiliary wiring was painstakingly run in existing wiring loom, so except for the actual splicing between the alpine harness and the adapter harness, you'd be hard pressed to tell that the wiring isn't OEM. The only exception was the add-a-circuit for the dimmer, which when(if) removed, the only trace it was ever there is a razor slit in the slate jacketing, which will be shrink wrapped over if it's ever removed. In a car, I don't do anything but solder and shrink wrap for reliability purposes. If you prefer quick disconnect/solderless, it might make things easier for you. Just be sure to use high quality connections. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Camarones! (Aug 30, 2005)

*Post-install followup*

OK its confession time... I didn't run a new line for switched power, because as far as I can tell there is a switched lead in the factory harness. I compared the wires in the factory harness to the diagram in my manual (yeah i'll fess up, its Haynes not a Bentley)... but anyway my point is that the switched lead was there and I connected it. Everything works as expected except that I cannot turn the radio on unless the key is in the on or acc position (unlike the factory headunit that you can turn on anytime). I'm not sure if this is due to my wiring choice or is by design on the head unit... My Alpine headunit in my WRX acts the same way (I didn't install that one).
-I had to cut out a small portion of the plastic behind the headunit (the part with the big round hole). Otherwise the wiring harness connector at the headunit wouldn't allow the unit to sit back far enough. No biggie.
-The pre-existing changer works as expected (CHA-S634).
-I removed the K line from the factory harness and taped it back and covered it, per Ross-tech's procedure. Similarly I did not connect the blue wires from the alpine harness to the universal VW harness (which then connects to the factory harness).
-I could not find any reference whatsoever in the Alpine manual suggesting thicker direct-to-battery wiring. I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just saying that the average joe installing this thing would never know to do so.
http://www.alpine-usa.com/imag...7.pdf
-I will be installing thicker +12 constant and switched leads before I add any more components such as XM and bluetooth, but for now all is well.
-Sound quality is vastly improved over the stock head unit, even with stock non-monsoon speakers.
- The iPod integration is pretty nice. 
Feel free to comment! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedub87 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Re: Post-install followup (Camarones!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camarones!* »_-I had to cut out a small portion of the plastic behind the headunit (the part with the big round hole). Otherwise the wiring harness connector at the headunit wouldn't allow the unit to sit back far enough. No biggie.
-I could not find any reference whatsoever in the Alpine manual suggesting thicker direct-to-battery wiring. I'm not saying you're wrong, I'm just saying that the average joe installing this thing would never know to do so.


Cool. I didn't have to cut anything behind to fit. Sometimes it's just as simple as how you get the wiring to fit behind everything.
About the direct-to-battery wiring, the new units may not mention or require it. For the CDA-9815, which I have, there is specific mention of 10ga wiring direct from the battery for Alpine headunits with V-drive amplification.
As far as the switched power thing, I got the install info a few years ago from some tutorial that was linked to from here. I never verified switched power at the harness, because the tutorial said that there was none there on 2002.5+ VW's. I ran the fuseblock wire and fused it with the idea that if I could use it for this application, or possible future applications.
I've been tempted to get a newer iPod fullspeed equipped headunit, but I keep hearing how everyone prefers the sound quality of the older headunits to the newer ones, as they've deleted some sq features on newer headunits. I haven't physically listened to see if I notice any difference though. I doubt the tradeoff, if any, would be of more benefit than seamless iPod connectiviity though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ry4n (Mar 3, 2005)

*Re: Post-install followup (Camarones!)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Camarones!* »_Everything works as expected except that I cannot turn the radio on unless the key is in the on or acc position (unlike the factory headunit that you can turn on anytime). I'm not sure if this is due to my wiring choice or is by design on the head unit... My Alpine headunit in my WRX acts the same way (I didn't install that one).


This is normal, my factory radio would turn on without having the key, but my aftermarket does not. I believe it is something in the internals of the factory radio that allows it to turn on with +12v on just the constant wire.


----------



## Chadworthy (Oct 31, 2006)

*Install question...*

I've had the 9857 in my car for a few months now and I love everything about it. My only problem is it doesn't seem to fit correctly. The right side of the unit sticks out a bit farther than the left side. Does anyone else have this problem? it's installed in a 2002 GTI and it has a sub cable and ipod cable. I also still use the factory DIN pocket. Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Camarones! (Aug 30, 2005)

*Re: Install question... (Chadworthy)*

As I mentioned above, some plastic removal was necessary behind the headunit in my '01 Golf, because the 9857's wiring harness exits the unit just right of center, and the unit itself is the same depth as the cavity. So headunit + harness > stock cavity. It also depends on whether or not you got the cage mounted securely and straight before you slid the radio in. I anchored my cage sleeve with some small self-tapping screws into the surrounding plastic.
Take your radio out, disconnect and move the wiring harness out of the way and slide the radio back in to see if clicks in the way you expect it to. If so then you probably need to make some more room back there.


----------

